# Echt heftig! Amy Winehouse trinkt sich bewusstlos !!!



## Mandalorianer (10 Juli 2011)

*Ein Wodka in Ehren...
Echt heftig! Amy Winehouse trinkt sich bewusstlos !!!​*

Sie kann es einfach nicht lassen! Von der Flasche scheint die Sängerin Amy Winehouse (27) überhaupt nicht mehr loszukommen! Die „You Know That I'm No Good“-Interpretin bechert auch nach ihrer abgesagten Tour durch Europa was das Zeug hält und ihr Problem nimmt wirklich beängstigende Ausmaße an!

*„Sie ist völlig außer Kontrolle! *Ihr Trink-Verhalten kennt keine Grenzen mehr!“, so ein besorgter Freund gegenüber der britischen Zeitung The Sun. Als Amy in Belgrad betrunken auf die Bühne torkelte und von den Fans regelrecht hinunter gebrüllt wurde, hätte eigentlich mal ein Umdenken bei ihr einsetzen müssen! Wer so einen Auftritt mit null Selbstbeherrschung und in völlig desolatem Zustand hinlegt, kann seine Tour folglich nur absagen! Aber anstatt sich nun endlich am Riemen zu reißen und aus ihren Fehlern zu lernen, wird es immer schlimmer mit der Trinkerei! „Amy hat im Prinzip immer die volle Ladung Wodka intus. Sie hängt nur noch in ihrem Zuhause im Norden Londons herum und betrinkt sich ohne Maß, nur um alles zu vergessen.“ Ein echtes Drama um die eigentlich so hochtalentierte Künstlerin mit der prägnanten Stimme!

„Sie war diese Woche drei Mal so heftig betrunken, dass sie wirklich bewusstlos geworden ist!“, erzählte der Kumpel von Amy außerdem. Ob das nicht irgendwann noch wirklich böse ausgehen wird für die Sängerin? Wir hoffen, sie schafft es, doch endlich eine Therapie zu beginnen und damit aufzuhören, ihr Leben und ihre ganze Karriere für ein einsames Dasein als Trinkerin zu vergeuden. Denn auch ihr Freund, der Regisseur Reg Traviss (34), möchte „sie nicht sehen, wenn sie getrunken hat“. 
*Bleibt nur zu wünschen, dass sie langsam nüchtern ihre Situation betrachtet und aufwacht! *


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Spezi30 (10 Juli 2011)

hab ich kein mitleid mit..


----------



## Rumpelmucke (10 Juli 2011)

Also wenn ich so aussehen würde wie die, dann würde ich mich auch besaufen


----------



## Franky70 (10 Juli 2011)

27 ist so ein Alter, wo es viele Musiker erwischte:
Janis Joplin, Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix, Kurt Cobain...
Wen würde es wundern, wenn Amy diesem "Club" beitreten würde?!

Man kann ihr nur wünschen, dass sie bald einen Halt im Leben findet, sonst endet es böse.


----------



## Katzun (10 Juli 2011)

sowas nennt sich suchtverlagerung


----------



## Chamser81 (11 Juli 2011)

Solange nur sie sich damit in den Abgrund reißt ist mir dies vollkommen egal!


----------



## posemuckel (11 Juli 2011)

Bei mir kann jeder machen, was er will.
Soll sie sich doch totsaufen, wenn es ihr Spaß macht!!!!!


----------



## pickasso (12 Juli 2011)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> Bleibt nur zu wünschen, dass sie langsam *nüchtern * ihre Situation betrachtet und aufwacht!


Das mit dem * nüchtern * betrachten dürfte wohl schwer werden. Wie man (durch Weiterbildung aus TV-Soaps ) weiss ändern sich Alkoholiker immer erst dann wenn sie ganz unten sind. Und bei so viel Kohle und so vielen Leuten die da dran hängen wird's schwer, ganz unten anzukommen.

Klar kann man bei Säufern immer sagen : "Selber schuld." Aber so einfach ist es meistens doch nicht. Naja, vielleicht wirds ja doch noch mal was ...


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Juli 2011)

ganz unten ist sie offenbar noch nicht

außerdem braucht sie den Stoff vielleicht um Aufzutreten oder die "Stimme" zu bekommen

wer weiß ?


----------



## beachkini (12 Juli 2011)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> außerdem braucht sie den Stoff vielleicht um Aufzutreten oder die "Stimme" zu bekommen



im gegenteil. sie irrt auf der bühne rum, vergisst den text und trifft kein ton mehr. die bekommt doch nix mehr gebacken u. is völlig kaputt


----------



## Barricade (12 Juli 2011)

RIP kann man dann ja wohl bald sagen...


----------



## Franky70 (23 Juli 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> 27 ist so ein Alter, wo es viele Musiker erwischte:
> Janis Joplin, Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix, Kurt Cobain...
> Wen würde es wundern, wenn Amy diesem "Club" beitreten würde?!
> 
> Man kann ihr nur wünschen, dass sie bald einen Halt im Leben findet, sonst endet es böse.


In dem Fall behalte ich ungern recht und ich fühle mich jetzt auch nicht als Prophet.
Es war einfach abzusehen.
Traurig, sie war sehr talentiert.


----------

